# Macbook 13 : Carte mère morte



## alex_974 (18 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me présente d'abord, je m'appelle Alex, suis étudiant à Paris et ... en panne de Mac en ce moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai en effet un gros souci actuellement avec mon MacBook Core Duo 1.83 GHz (blanc). Tout montre que la carte mère est morte, je vous passerai d'ailleurs les détails que j'ai abordé dans un autre topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai donc une belle hésitation, à savoir, soit acheter une nouvelle carte mère et procéder à son installation à l'aide de ifixit.com (à peu près 400 euros), soit acheter un nouveau macbook (entre 900 et 1300 selon les gammes si je ne me trompe pas). J'avoue tendre vers le premier choix pour des raisons financières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc : 
- Pourriez vous me conseiller un revendeur de carte mère mac fiable et pas trop cher ? J'ai tenté powerbookmedic.com, mais ces cartes mères ne sont plus en stock apparemment. 
- D'ailleurs, pourriez vous m'indiquer quelle carte mère spécifique acheter ? Est-ce que je peux par exemple acheter une carte mère core 2 duo à la place d'une core duo ?
- Enfin, est-ce que vous pensez que cela soit une bonne chose de changer sa carte mère soit même ? Pas de danger ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et bon week end, 

Alex


----------



## gregleo (18 Avril 2009)

Sans hésiter j'opterais pour un nouveau!!! Mon macbook late 2006 est sous apple care...j'ai déjà du changer faire changer la carte mère deux fois (bon ok c'était pour des petites surchauffes, mais quand on paie l'applecare c pas pour faire beau)

Cependant je n'ai jamais eu autant de souci depuis... a tel point qu'Apple m'offre un tout neuf

Tout ca pour te dire que changer une carte mère sur un macbook core duo qui a 3ans ne vaut pas la peine...autant mettre 500euro de plus a achter l'entrée de gamme

Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## havez (18 Avril 2009)

Une carte mère vaut + de la moitié du prix de ton MacBook (j'estime =- 700 :rateau.
Sincèrement, autant reprendre un nouveau MacBook 
Pas nécessairement un Unibody, un Blanc peut te suffire amplement vu la puissance de ton ancien


----------



## alex_974 (18 Avril 2009)

Ok, merci à vous deux, je vaias réfléchir à ça. Par contre, j'ai trouvé des cartes mères par si chères comme une Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz à 229 euros, donc soit je me trompe, soit procéder soit même à la réinstallation d'une carte mère est relativement économique, non ? des avis ?


----------



## lpl (18 Avril 2009)

Si tout ce passe bien c'est économique, par contre i faut être très minutieux.

Mais quand tu l'allumes et que tu entends le BONG de démarrage c'est le top.

lpl


----------



## Zyrol (19 Avril 2009)

opération faite ici

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/changement-de-carte-mere-mb-234567.html


----------

